# cross processing



## Dew (Feb 13, 2004)

i came across a photography book that showed a photo that was cross processed ... it looked very interesting and seems like something i want to try    .... also, is it possible to cross process b&w film? ... if so ... how would this be done?


----------



## terri (Feb 13, 2004)

Dew: this question might be better served in the darkroom forum, since it has to do with film processing.   Matt probably knows about this.  

But while you're here, I've been meaning to suggest to you that you give Kodak HIE (infrared) film a try.   You expressed an interest in obtaining a "silvery" look to your prints, and while that may be possible from various processing techniques, using a different FILM might get you even more of what you're after.   There's a big thread here about shooting IR - enough to make one think it's harder than it is!   Kodak HIE is for 35mm; set your ISO between 200-400, load and unload your film in darkness and use a #25 red filter - then watch and see what happens!   

Just a thought.


----------



## TheInevitable (Jul 16, 2004)

No. You cannot cross-process b&w film. Cross processing films is just tweaking with the colors. B&w film has no colors to tweak with.


----------



## AIRIC (Jul 31, 2004)

The only cross processing I have seen is putting E-6 slide film throught C-41 chemistry. I like it, weird colors. 

As a side note, one day when I left the lab I had anotehr guy finish a redo order I did not want to do. It was a b/w roll that came back from an outlab all messed up with stains and dust marks. He thought he would be smart and attach it to a leader card and run it through the C-41 processor to clean it up. Well, apparently the bleach in the C-41 processor will completely remove the emulsion  on b/w film  :shock: Who knew  :?  From then on he was known as the magician   We still had the prints the outlab had printed so they went to our DI guy and he fixed each pic and we burned the customer a CD 


Eric


----------



## BernieSC (Aug 4, 2004)

if you cross process BW in C41 chemsitry you will have a clear strip of celoid.  color film uses silver to expose the image but the silver is removed during processing leaving the color layers.  In BW silver remains on the film which is forms the image.

Kodak makes a kid for reverse processing Tmax but that is not cross processing that basically processes the film to a positve image on the film instead of a negative that is used when you want BW "slides".

Infared film is the coolest film but it is hard to use and its kind of a trial and error type thing shooting it.

Ilford has their SFX200 which is a high red sesitive BW film that memics infared.  It works ok but it is still far from true infared.  It does give the look of infared though.


----------

